# BMX Nabe mit Discaufnahme???



## Atomino (14. Februar 2005)

Hallo

ich suche nach einer Bmx Nabe mit Discaufnahme.
mir wurde erzählt das es sowas im Racebereich wohl öfters gibt!!!
nur leider kann ich nix dazu finden, könnt ihr mir vieleicht weiter helfen!?!

mfg & danke
Fabian


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (14. Februar 2005)

Ich kenne nur einen BMXer mit einer Disc am Rad un der fährt ganz sicher MTB Naben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (14. Februar 2005)

also hinten Flip Flop Nabe mit DMR Adapter und vieleicht n bischen bastellen oder die NPJ (is aber schwer bis garnich mehr) dran zu kommen.

so und wat willst du bitte mit ner Scheibenbremse am BMX?
oder hat da jemand n Hausmeister und keine NPJ Nabe mehr gekriegt?


----------



## Atomino (14. Februar 2005)

ich hab nen hausmeister!
und auch eine passende NPJ Nabe aber da diese bloss eine 10mm Achse hat mit Achsadapter drauf is,
 nun die Achse krum und das bei meinen 55kg!!!
naja und deswegen wollte ich mich mal nach was anderem umschauen!
mfg
fabian


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (15. Februar 2005)

Atomino schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab nen hausmeister!
> und auch eine passende NPJ Nabe aber da diese bloss eine 10mm Achse hat mit Achsadapter drauf is,
> nun die Achse krum und das bei meinen 55kg!!!
> naja und deswegen wollte ich mich mal nach was anderem umschauen!
> ...



Es gibt 14mm Naben mit Scheibenbremse von NPJ und CMP sind aber glaub ich ausverkauft


----------



## Atomino (15. Februar 2005)

Ja die Naben werden so verkauft, aber es sind bloss 10mm Naben mit Adaptern drauf! Zumindestens ist es bei der NPJ so, die CMP kenn ich net.
mfg
fabian


----------



## evil_rider (15. Februar 2005)

die npj, hat ne echte 14mm achse.

und ansonsten bei novatec gucken.

p.s. disc am BMX suckt !


----------



## Atomino (15. Februar 2005)

mensch evil ich hab die Nabe doch auseinander genommen!
da ist ne 10mm Achse drin, und das nicht bloss bei mir, nen anderer in LE hat auch nen Hausmeister 
und hat mir schon vor ner weile erzählt das da nur eine 10mm Achse drin ist!

und wer redet den davon eine Disc ans BMX zubauen!

mfg
fabian


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (15. Februar 2005)

Atomino schrieb:
			
		

> mensch evil ich hab die Nabe doch auseinander genommen!
> da ist ne 10mm Achse drin, und das nicht bloss bei mir, nen anderer in LE hat auch nen Hausmeister
> und hat mir schon vor ner weile erzählt das da nur eine 10mm Achse drin ist!
> 
> ...



Gabs sowohl mit 10 als auch mit 14mm  bei 110mm Hinterbaubreite


----------



## Moshcore (15. Februar 2005)

lüge wenn man kein plan hat sagt sowas nicht es gibt die nabe in 110 mm nur mit 10 mm achse und dann adaptern drauf, die 135 mm die hatte ne durchgehende 14 mm achse aber die 110 mm nie. Und ich sollte es wissen


----------



## Atomino (15. Februar 2005)

danke grafix!!!

so und jetzt zurück zum eigentlich thema!!!
kennt ihr noch andere Naben?

ich hatte schon dem Stefan von Dragonfly mal gemailt und er meinte ich sollte doch eine Oddyssey Nabe mit dem NPJ Nabenkörper bestücken, doch auf die fragen hin, ob er weiß ob das auch passt, hab ich keine antwort bekommen.

@ grafix
hast du da vieleicht eine idee!?!

mfg
fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (15. Februar 2005)

das innenleben der odyssey passt.


----------



## RISE (15. Februar 2005)

grafix schrieb:
			
		

> lüge wenn man kein plan hat sagt sowas nicht es gibt die nabe in 110 mm nur mit 10 mm achse und dann adaptern drauf, die 135 mm die hatte ne durchgehende 14 mm achse aber die 110 mm nie. Und ich sollte es wissen



Das ist richtig, aber lustigerweise hätte ich die genau andersrum gebaut, also 110 x 14 und 135 x 10. 
135x14 finde ich recht unsinnig, da es eh nur 2 oder 3 Naben mit diesem Maß gibt.Aber ok, ich muss es ja nicht fahren.


----------

